# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Những ưu điểm của dòng Zenfone so với các dòng Smartphone khác

## skyxd88

mỗi dòng mỗi loại smartphone ra mắt đều cho ra những trải nghiệm mới nhất về 1 công nghệ nào đó hoặc sự vượt trội so với các dòng sản phẩm khác ở 1 số điểm nhất định và chính *asus* cũng thế cho ra mắt rất nhiều sản phẩm thuộc dòng zen và họ muốn hướng tới cho người dùng của họ những trải nghiệm tốt nhất trên dòng sản phẩm này. từ những thế hệ đầu ra mắt sản phẩm của họ đã có những bước nhảy vọt và vô số những ưu điểm cùng những nhược điểm trong sản phẩm, vậy hãy cùng điểm qua những ưu điểm và nhược điểm đó nhé.


​
được giới thiệu vào cuối năm 2013 và ra mắt vào đầu năm 2014 *zenfone* đã trở thành 1 sản phẩm được người dùng săn đón rất nhiều, độ hot của sản phẩm là rất lớn khi sở hữu cấu hình cao mà giá cả rất phải chăng.


​
nhựng ưu điểm có thể nói qua của dòng *zenfone* đó là giá thành rẻ, cấu hình cao, thiết kế đẹp, phù hợp, trải nghiệm tốt, hiệu năng cao.


*giá thành*, đúng như tính chất của nó các dòng *zenfone* giá khá rẻ so với cấu hình có thể nói là phải chăng cho 1 sản phẩm smartphone tầm trung hoặc phổ thông. nếu như xét về cấu hình rồi xét về giá chắc chắn các sản phẫm thuộc họ *zenfone* của *asus* sẽ ăn đứt các sản phẩm còn lại điển hình như 1 dòng smartphone của 1 hãng bất kỳ với giá 5 triệu nhưng cấu hình thì chỉ bằng 1 nữa so với *zenfone* mà thôi. qua những điều đó có thể khẳng định rằng đây chính là 1 trong những ưu điểm tốt nhất của zenfone so với các sản phẩm khác.


​
*cấu hình*, xét riêng về cấu hình với các sản phẩm khác *zenfone* đều vượt trội trong tầm giá của nó, đơn cử như sản phẩm mới ra mắt đây là *zenfone laser* được trang bị 2gb ram chíp snap 410 4 nhân 1 cấu hình cao trong tầm giá dưới 4 triệu còn các dòng smartphone khác tuy cùng tầm giá nhưng chỉ được trang bị ram 1gb và màn hình cũng chỉ là lcd chứ không phải là ips.



_cấu hình zenfone laser đọc bằng cpuz_



_cấu hình zenfone selfie_ ​
*hiệu năng*, đây là 1 phần không thể thiếu nếu nói về *zenfone* tất cả các sản phẩm cùng tầm giá khác của *samsung*, *htc*, *lenovo*....đều không thể so sánh về mặt hiệu năng với *zenofone* trong mức giá được vì cấu hình quá cao và khả năng đáp ứng là cực kỳ tốt của *zenfone*.
hãy cùng xem 1 số benchmark hiệu năng của sản phẩm để thấy được hiệu năng của *zenfone* như thế nào so với các sản phẩm khác cùng phân khúc.



_điểm antutu với zenfone selfie sử dụng chip snapdragon 615_





















​*thiết kế*, tuy có thể nói rằng thiết kế của các sản phẩm *zenfone* là tương đối giống nhau và không quá khác biệt và nổi trội so với các dòng sản phẩm còn lại nhưng khi cầm sản phẩm này ta cảm nhận được giá trị sử dụng của thiết kế là rất cao, phần phía sau được vát cong để phù hợp với bàn tay cầm của mỗi người, màu sắc phong phú và dễ lựa chọn, màn hình có kính cường lực bền từ thời gorila class 3 tới thời class 4 bền hơn so với màn hình gương của 1 số sản phẩ khác.





​
*màn hình*, tất cả các sản phẩm *zenfone* gần như đều trang bị màn hình ips cho góc nhìn rộng màu sắc hiển thị tốt và sắc nét còn các sản phẩm của hãng khác 1 là dùng super lcd, 2 là dùng lcd thông thường nên cảm giác nhìn vào màn hình không được trung thực bằng màn ips, đây cũng là điểm cộng thú vị cho *zenfone*.


​
*camera*, các sản phẩm của *zenfone* được trang bị từ 8 - 13mp đối với camera sau và 2 - 13m camera trước. về phầm sử dụng camera *zenfone* không có gì nổi bật quá ngoài thêm những công nghệ vào trong camera này, từ lấy nét laser, lấy nét nhanh cho tới sử dụng trường kính 5 lớp tất cả những gì mới nhất của phần tử camera đều được đưa vào sản phẩm này. do đó cũng có thể coi đó là 1 lợi điểm của dòng zenfone.








​
*lợi điểm tiếp theo đó là về giao diện sử dụng*, sử dụng giao diện zenui được chỉnh sửa và nâng cấp rất nhiều để người sử dụng có thể trải nghiệm tốt hơn, có thể nói ở giao diện điểm lợi lớn nhất là độ delay khi thao tác màn hình. dường như asus rất biết các tối ưu phần này làm cho độ delay khi trạm lướt trên màn hình bằng 0, khi lướt trên zenfone hay 1 sản phẩm khác ta có thể thấy rõ sự khác biệt, các sản phẩm cùng mức giá với zenfone ít nhất cũng mất 0.3 - 0.5s để thực hiện thao tác còn zenfone thì gần như không có.




​
*trải nghiệm tốt*, nếu ai đã từng sử dụng zenfone thì có thể thấy rõ 1 điều rằng sản phẩm này cho chúng ta chơi được gần như tất cả các game mobile hiện nay mà tình trạng lag hay dựt là hiếm khi xảy ra còn các sản phẩm cùng mức giá của hãng khác lại lag, dựt và có thể là không chơi được với 1 số game.


<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/nhpuxiwpdd4?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>


​
*những khuyết điểm*, khuyết điểm đầu tiên đó là về pin, zenfone được trang bị 1 dung lượng pin khá lớn nhưng các sản phẩm này hầu như lại hay bị tình trạng xuống pin khá nhanh khi sử dụng bởi vì cấu hình cao nên khi sử dụng tốn nhiều điện năng hơn các sản phẩm khác cùng giá thành phân khúc. thứ 2 là về thiết kế nhàm chán, các sản phẩm thuộc họ zenfone gần như na ná giống nhau nên việc lựa chọn thêm thiết kế khó khăn hơn nhiều.


thực sự nếu là 1 người có kinh phí ít ỏi và am hiểu về công nghệ thì zenfone là 1 lựa chọn khó có thể bỏ qua để sở hữu 1 chiếc smartphone trong tây. tuy nhiên cũng nên cân nhắc nếu các bạn muốn pin trâu thì nên xem xét còn nếu các bạn muốn trải nghiệm tốt và hiệu năng, cấu hình cao thì zenfone chắc chắn là lựa chọn cho bạn. thêm vào đó nếu chưa hài lòng hãy xem những ưu điểm của dòng zenfone phía trên để cho mình những kết luận và lựa chọn chính xác nhé ! chúc các bạn có được 1 sản phẩm ưng ý.

----------


## huongabc1

*trả lời: những ưu điểm của dòng zenfone so với các dòng smartphone khác*

cấu hình cao hiệu năng củng cao giá rẻ màn hình ngon hơn con khác trong cùng mức giá thì vẫn chọn zenfone là phải thôi

----------


## baothanh12345

*trả lời: những ưu điểm của dòng zenfone so với các dòng smartphone khác*

đúng là những ưu thế mà zenfone có so với các dòng khác dù sao nếu lựa chọn để mua 1 chiếc điện thoại thì mình cũng sẽ xem xét đến zenfone

----------

